# February babies



## Borboleta

Hello ladies,

Would love to meet other ladies that are having babies around the time I am having my little one:). 

My due date is February 24th although my ultrasound has shown that I am 5 days behind so I could have a baby on February 29 th:). We are having a little boy which made my hubby so happy:). I am 38 years old and this is my first pregnancy. 

I am brazilian and my husband is American so I told hubby that I wanted the baby name to be Brazilian and he was fine with it :happydance:. Our little man's name will be Thiago Lucca and them my hubby last name which is very English:). 

How about you ladies?


----------



## Gia7777

Hello! I'm a few weeks behind you, due on March 24th with a boy, my first as well and I am 40. I love the name you have chosen for your LO!


----------



## FunkyVine

Hello I'm 42 and our first baby is due 14th Feb 2012 x:flower:


----------



## Cookiedog

Our little boy will be joining our family on or around the 20th February. He's a wonderful natural surprise following our first baby conceived by IVF - we're thrilled!


----------



## Borboleta

I've had to go thru fertility treatment too to help me get pregnant. I took Clomid for 6th cycles and it finally worked:). 

It so nice to meet some ladies that will be having babies at the same time as me:). 

How are you ladies feeling? My back starting hurting me more often now. I still don't sleep well but I have this problem since I was 6 weeks pregnant so I guess I am getting used to the lack of sleep.
Have little cramps here and there but nothing terrible. And I gained about 10 pounds until now. I really hope I don't get over 20-25 pounds :thumbup::)!!!
My appetite is not very good either. I love sweets Nd sandwiches right now. Actually I just ate a whole bowl of popcorn right now :dohh:! 

Are you girls working in your babies room? We are going to start soon. But at least I already got registered for baby showers coming soon.


----------



## BeachComber

Hi there! I am due Feb. 9th with a baby girl! Glad to see a thread over here for February babies! :happydance:

I have been feeling pretty good, but its getting harder to get comfortable at night and I am hungry all the time! :haha:


----------



## Gia7777

Im feeling pretty good, but really tired most of the time despite getting close to 10hrs of sleep every night. My appetite is so-so, I really haven't had the 'cravings' I was imagining as I never knew quite what to expect as this is my first. Maybe it's still a little early for that!!

Im starting to get a little uncomfy at night and am thinking it's time for a maternity pillow. I also have 5 furkids that share our bed and can be quite the bedhogs but I don't have the heart to not allow then to sleep with us - but they are really starting to hinder a goods night sleep. 

Im still too small for maternity clothes but too big for my regular clothes - darn I thought Id be out of that stage by now, but since I don't work and volunteer my time a few hours a week I can wear my comfy leggings or yoga pants and a baggy top and all is well. 

I only wish time would go by a little more quickly - it really does feel like time is standing still for me, but I guess I should just relax, be thankful , and enjoy!


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi ladies...

I'm 35 and 26 weeks 4days today. This is my 7th pregnancy but will only be my 3rd take home baby. I also have 2 stepsons so we'll have a very full household once this little boy arrives!


----------



## marlene

I am also having a February baby! I am expecting a babyboy and edd is 10th February. It's my first and I am 35. Our babyboy will be bi-lingual and we do not have a name yet but still 13 weeks to go. 

Feeling good but pretty tired and bump is getting heavy - really happy that he is growing though :).


----------



## GMATP 2011

Hello! I am pregnant with my first, due Feb 16th, so I am 26 w 3 d today! We ar having a girl! I feel great, I am sore at night but other than that no complaints. I have been super lucky that my pregnancy has been so easy! Maybe because it took so long to get pregnant? Hoping this means a smooth labor too! Looking forward to hearing how you all are doing as we progress to Feb 2012!


----------



## Caseys

Hi! I'm 37 and just hit my third trimester, due on February 11th with a little boy. I just ventured over into the Third Trimester forum and the first post I read was from a 17 year old.:dohh: I think I will be hanging out in here instead...

I am also an "assisted conception" person, having my first thanks to IVF. My baby shower is on Dec 3rd and they're having one for me at work on Dec 7th. It's starting to get exciting, though I have been sleeping worse and am dealing with some pretty bad back pain. I'll take it though, it's all worth it.


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi Caseys! We are due on the same day!


----------



## Borboleta

Congratulations to all the February babies:). 

Hubby and I have not started on babies room yet. But hopefully next weekend we can start doing something:haha:. 
At night my belly is just huge. The other day I told my husband that I wish I could have a little needle a just poke my belly so some air could get out of there:haha:!!! It felt so hard! And now the lovely heartburns make my days even more special:). But like some of you ladies said it is all worth it once we have our little ones in our arms:).


----------



## BeachComber

Hi ladies! How is everyone feeling? 

My bones ache in my pelvis (way down there if you know what I mean) when I am up and doing too much in the day. That is really my only complaint at the moment so I am thankful!


I have an appt on Monday morning and am also having a 3D ultrasound done right after the doc appt! I am so excited to see my baby girl and how much she has changed since my last ultrasound! :happydance:


----------



## Borboleta

I have been thinking about the 3d ultrasound. Not sure if we will do it or not. 

Today I got the belly belt and I am excited to use tomorrow for my zumba class:). Hope will help me with my back acheness:).

And man, I have been getting so out of breath!!! I was just telling a story to my mil and I felt like I ran a marathon after I was done telling her my story!! And that is because I am not even mentioning how I feel after my group fitness classes:). Embarrassing to say the least:).


----------



## marlene

Hi February moms! How are you all feeling? 

I am 28 weeks today and feeling good. Yesterday, I had a lot of tightening when moving around, so taking it easy at the moment. 

Haven't bought any babystuff yet but will be starting to look at prams and cots in December. I am a bit overwhelmed with all the choices and don't feel like making decisions :blush:

At the moment, I don't think I will have a 3d scan and will spend my money on something else e.g. a really nice changing bag for myself! However, I might change my mind as I really want to see my babyboy and have some re-assurance re his growth etc. 

A great and relaxing weekend to all of you...


----------



## Mellybelle

Heya ladies....I'm 28+1 today. 
We have just started buying some baby stuff. We arent big spenders and know that baby furniture doesnt get used for long. We've bought a basinette (aka Moses basket) and a portable cot so far, both second hand of course. We've started looking for a second hand cot, and I think we'll buy a new pram. 
I am loving finally being 3rd tri!


----------



## Caseys

Mellybelle said:


> Heya ladies....I'm 28+1 today.
> We have just started buying some baby stuff. We arent big spenders and know that baby furniture doesnt get used for long. We've bought a basinette (aka Moses basket) and a portable cot so far, both second hand of course. We've started looking for a second hand cot, and I think we'll buy a new pram.
> I am loving finally being 3rd tri!

Me too! It's funny since you're in Australia and I am in the US even though we're due on the same date I think you're due a day ahead of me due to the different part of the world we live in?

My furniture is arriving on Tuesday. We bought a "lifetime" crib that converts to a toddler bed then a full sized bed, a dresser than can be used forever, and a small recliner chair that can be used in other rooms once he gets bigger. So there's ways to make it last, at least that's what we're hoping.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hiya,

am due March 1st, but c-section is planned for 19th February -- a little boy! Am 44, was 43 when conceived after an mc in August 2009 and two possible chemicals - au naturale, but was waiting for my period to begin the hormone treatments for first cycle of IVF, so had done all the pre-IVF blood work, etc., so I proved the doctors wrong!, wheeeeee!

best wishes

ps. removed 'ticker' due to ad (?), mc 2009, and 25wks+3/4


----------



## hotdiana

It's a bit off topic, but it's just a curiosity of mine.
I was born on February 14, and weighed about 11.44 lbs. And I know a couple of other people born in February and all of them were fatties too...
Is it normal?


----------



## Caseys

hotdiana said:


> It's a bit off topic, but it's just a curiosity of mine.
> I was born on February 14, and weighed about 11.44 lbs. And I know a couple of other people born in February and all of them were fatties too...
> Is it normal?

Probably due to the mommies indulging in all of the Christmas sweets! :xmas14:


----------



## hotdiana

That's what I thought too.
My mom weighed about 198, while my dad weighed 275 lbs.
It's probably the above answer or just the fact that I resemble with my parents.


----------



## Mellybelle

Caseys said:


> hotdiana said:
> 
> 
> It's a bit off topic, but it's just a curiosity of mine.
> I was born on February 14, and weighed about 11.44 lbs. And I know a couple of other people born in February and all of them were fatties too...
> Is it normal?
> 
> Probably due to the mommies indulging in all of the Christmas sweets! :xmas14:Click to expand...

I was born Feb 9th and weighed under 7lb (Mum doesnt remember exactly) and i was overdue. I think Mum was sick the whole pregnancy and couldnt indulge in Christmas treats!


----------



## ttc4

I am 35 and due Feb 29th. This was a surprise pregnancy but we are very excited. Having my 7th and they are all girls :dohh:


----------



## Mellybelle

ttc4 said:


> I am 35 and due Feb 29th. This was a surprise pregnancy but we are very excited. Having my 7th and they are all girls :dohh:

7 girls, how lovely!!

This will my 3rd child but 7th pregnancy (so still very scary for me). I have a girl and a boy, but we are a blended family (I have 2 stepsons) so this will be our 5th child. Girl 13, boy 12, boy 10, boy 3 and this one is a little boy too. 4 boys and a girl!


----------



## Lyvid

Hi! I'm 39 and having my first, due on February 29th! It's a boy and he's doing really well. I'm scheduled for extra ultrasounds due to a fibroid and just had one yesterday. The Dr's were concerned that the fibroid might inhibit his growth but got great news that he is doing just fine and is actually a little on the big side at 60%! I did indulge a bit in the Christmas sweets the last few weeks as I got a stinking cold and ate a bunch of chocolate because I was feeling sorry for myself. So hopefully now that I'm being good about the sweets he'll get back to normal and not be a big baby by delivery time, eeek!


----------



## marlene

Hi february mums! How are you all doing? 

I hope everybody is feeling great! I am pretty good and 31 weeks today! Had blood test a while ago but did not get results yet. Does this mean everything was fine? I assume so. 

We have also started parentcraft classes and suddenly birth does feel quite close now :)

What are my fellow feb moms up to?


----------



## Borboleta

I did my blood sugar blood test and found out I have gestational diabetes!! :growlmad: Not happy about that! No sweets and bad carbs for me until baby is born. I am a fitness instructor and still teach my classes, so I just don't get it! I know I am a sweet tooth but why me :cry:!!!!! Oh, well I just hope our baby will be healthy and at a normal weight. I really don't want to del ever a 10 pound baby :wacko:!!!

At the moment I have a bad cough and I guess baby must be sitting in my bladder because sometimes I cough and pee on myself at the same time :haha:! Don't you love pads :blush:!!

And I really need to register for the birth classes! I am so behind! At least we are working on the nursery and I am really excited about that:happydance:!

My house is a mess with Christmas and baby stuff all over the place! I was always a neat freak so now I say that is God preparing me to be a mom and not stress out about the little things:). 

How is every one else doing?


----------



## BeachComber

Hi ladies! I will be 32 weeks on Thursday, can't believe it! I also have a mess in the house because of Christmas and trying to organize things for the baby. I am waiting to get anything else for her until after Christmas.

I have been sooooo tired lately....wow! Also very sore when I am up alot on my feet. oh well not much longer to go at all really!


----------



## Biddylee

Hello feb mums! I'm due on 12th Feb so and 31 + 3 days today. 

I'm 38 and this will be my first - exciting and daunting!!


----------



## marlene

Borboleta, sorry to hear about your gestational diabetes - it's not long to go and easy to control with your diet. I would find it really hard to give up sweets though :). 

Same here, like beachcoomber and borboleta the house is a bit of a mess but I struggle to bend and hoover etc. I have got half of the things I need for the baby and the rest I will get in January, which should be fine. 

happy festive season everybody!


----------

